# Gloves - better too big or too small?



## Danny (12 Nov 2007)

I recently bought a pair of Altura Nightvision winter gloves in a large size, which
seemed to fit OK in the shop. 

However I now find that when I have my hands wrapped round the handlebars my fingers are pushing up against the end of the tips of the gloves. This became really noticeable, and a bit uncomfortable, this weekend when I used my gloves on a long ride for the first time. I also ended up with cold finger tips!

I did try the large gloves in the shop, but with my hands in an unfolded position they looked really big and a little silly, with perhaps 1cm between the tips of my finger and the tips of the glove. 

However I am now wondering whether I should have gone for the bigger size on the grounds that you need the extra space when your hands are clenched.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Nov 2007)

I think you've found the answer to this one!
Bigger is better than too small. 
Glove wise I have a pair of cheap "Ski Gauntlets" from JJB/Sportsworld, about £3-00. They look like something Neil Armstrong wore on the moon (except in blue) but they are both roomy and toasty.


----------



## Steve Austin (12 Nov 2007)

Always bigger.


----------



## Danny (12 Nov 2007)

Hmmm...better go see if I can change them then


----------



## laurence (12 Nov 2007)

it's best if they fit you like... well, like gloves.


----------



## HJ (12 Nov 2007)

If you think they are to big, get some inner gloves to fill them out...


----------



## Ashtrayhead (13 Nov 2007)

Go bigger, then you have room for a glove liner for when it gets really cold.


----------



## col (13 Nov 2007)

You found the solution there Dannyg,my gloves are too big when worn normally,but once wrapped round the bars are just fine.Warmer too.


----------



## Blonde (13 Nov 2007)

Eh??!! You can't fit an elephant into a micro-mini (skirt) but you can always fit an ant into a black hole.... The answer it obvious aint it?!! Bigger will fit things that are too small into it, but not t'other way about.


----------



## Tynan (13 Nov 2007)

find a make that does fit?


----------



## Tim Bennet. (13 Nov 2007)

> You can't fit an elephant into a micro-mini skirt


Obviously someone hasn't been to Blackpool on a Saturday night recently! There's herds of exactly that roaming the streets.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (13 Nov 2007)

FYI, Lidl's are doing multifunction sports gloves at the moment, scotchlite piping wind and waterproof membrane, thermolite material in Black, Red or Blue, sizes from S to XL £4.99...BARGAIN just wish they had been in the shop last week before I splashed £20 on a pair of Spesh BG Deflects! I did buy a pair tho' at that price you'd be mad not to.


----------



## littlered (13 Nov 2007)

I tend to find after wearing them a few times they get in to the shape of my hands, my new gloves I just got feel weird (cos they are new) but will ok after a wee while


----------



## domtyler (13 Nov 2007)

Slightly too big is better because with a little more room, they will trap more air, it is this layer of air that keeps you warm. My overshoes are far from tight but keep my feet lovely and warm even after the weather we've been having lately.


----------



## mondobongo (15 Nov 2007)

Second what Tynan says try and find a manufacturer whose gloves fit, I find if gloves are too big that once my hands are on the bars the extra material bunches up in the palms which is not going to be too comfy on long rides.

If poss try on in shop and hold a pair of handlebars to get an idea of how they will feel on bike.


----------



## Zoiders (20 Nov 2007)

I have the same problem

Long thin slim fingers, large gloves are too loose, I buy small and let em stretch


----------



## Blonde (21 Nov 2007)

If yer gloves are too small you'll end up either poking holes in them straight away, or gradually straining the material and/or stitching over a few weeks or months, till they fall apart and so they wont last more than one winter.


----------

